# Shift Work and Sleep Cycles



## Tgace (Dec 14, 2004)

Ive recently had the good news/bad news experience of being promoted at work and put on the midnight shift. Staying awake all night hasnt been a problem at all. Getting to sleep when I get home in the daylight has been a little rough, but the toughest has been my "days off". I try to get onto a "normal" schedule but am awake most of the night and fall asleep around 5-6 am at the earliest.

Ive been considering sleep aids but dont want to become dependent on them. My sister-in-law, a midnight nurse has recommended Melatonin, an over the counter "natural hormone" the body produces to induce sleep.

Anybody with any tips/experience with the graveyard shift and harnessing your sleep cycles??


----------



## getgoin (Dec 14, 2004)

I was a dice dealer in Vegas for years. In that time I didn't get off work before 3 or 4 am. And for a period I work what they called graveyard 3 am till 11 am, that one sucked big time. You have to get your body adjusted first. On your days off, don't try to sleep at "normal times". It will make it harder through the week and on your weekends. It will take at least 3 to 6 months and some never get adjusted to late shift. One of the things that always worked for me was relax and clear my mind (that part wasn't hard for me) before going to bed, then reading in bed for about 20 minutes. I also use a mask to block out the light. You may think, mask - no way, but you should try it if you are having sleeping problems.

After you have become adjusted to the sleeping routine you will be able to figure what works on your days off. I used to take a small nap after work, 2 or 3, sometimes if I was real tired 4 hours. I was awake enought to go through my day and tired enough a night to go to bed with my wife and sleep through most of the night. 

I generally stayed away from any sleep aides. I wanted my body to adjust naturally so I could adjust it back when the time came. It's harder, but makes going back to normal life alot easier. I know people that I used to work with that can't sleep without some sort of help. I think its because they never took the time to adjust thier bodies so now the bodies can't adjust back.


----------



## MJS (Dec 14, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Ive recently had the good news/bad news experience of being promoted at work and put on the midnight shift. Staying awake all night hasnt been a problem at all. Getting to sleep when I get home in the daylight has been a little rough, but the toughest has been my "days off". I try to get onto a "normal" schedule but am awake most of the night and fall asleep around 5-6 am at the earliest.



Congrats on the promotion!!  Welcome to mids!! In a nutshell...it sucks!!  I work a split shift, rotating from 1st to 3rd, to 2nd, spending 2 mos. on each.  For me, just when I get used to it, its time to change. Unfortunately, I too, have a problem getting to bed in the AM.  I'd get home at 8am, stay awake for 2hrs, sleep for 2, maybe 3, then attempt to go back to bed by 7pm the latest.



> Ive been considering sleep aids but dont want to become dependent on them. My sister-in-law, a midnight nurse has recommended Melatonin, an over the counter "natural hormone" the body produces to induce sleep.



I've never taken any.  I guess it all depends on the person.



> Anybody with any tips/experience with the graveyard shift and harnessing your sleep cycles??



I've talked to people who work mids. all the time, and they all say the same thing...it'll come with time.  I guess theres no easy way to do it, except for just doing it, and hoping that the body will get used to it.

Mike


----------



## Tgace (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks...its the days off that get me. Im debating between shorting my daytime sleep on my first night off to be tired so I can sleep that night or just staying on the same schedule and staying up all night.


----------



## MJS (Dec 14, 2004)

Yup, I hear ya!!  I have the same problem.  I really dont make any changes, so usually even on days off, I still find myself fighting to stay awake at 7pm! LOL!  

I'll be the first to admit that Im not a night person.  Even on the day shift, by 8 or 9 its a strugle.  Then again, maybe if I didnt wake up at 5:30! LOL!

Mike


----------



## Tgace (Dec 14, 2004)

The thing I was spoiled on on days was that everything was open....I could eat lunch/dinner wherever I wanted. Now its only the few 24 hr. joints I can find...and a lot of coffee.


----------



## kelly keltner (Dec 14, 2004)

Did the midnight thing for years. I hope your days off are consecutive. If they split them you're never going to feel like you have had any time off. 
kk


----------



## Tgace (Dec 14, 2004)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> Did the midnight thing for years. I hope your days off are consecutive. If they split them you're never going to feel like you have had any time off.
> kk


Yeah theyre back to back...I know what you mean though, the first day is pretty much a wash.


----------



## kelly keltner (Dec 14, 2004)

Man I'm tellin ya ain't that the truth.
My father worked for 30+ years on graveyard for Campbell Soup.
My great Uncle did the same for Hunts.
My brother did 20 on graveyard for Hunts.
I did it for 3 years for Wal-Mart and another 2 for Hewlett-Packard.

There is no way around the fact that night shift just plain bites bro.

kk


----------



## Tgace (Dec 14, 2004)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> Man I'm tellin ya ain't that the truth.
> My father worked for 30+ years on graveyard for Campbell Soup.
> My great Uncle did the same for Hunts.
> My brother did 20 on graveyard for Hunts.
> ...


At leat I get the occasional foot chase, car chase or fight to make it more worth while. 

I worked mids at my previous job in an office sitting at a computer...about wanted to jump off a cliff.


----------



## MJS (Dec 14, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> At leat I get the occasional foot chase, car chase or fight to make it more worth while.



Yeah, I would think that would put a spark back into the night!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2004)

I have worked mids for 15 of the last 19 years (since I was 16). When I was single, it was no big deal. But since having a family for the last nine years, and being on mids for the past three of that it has become a serious issue. I work Monday Night thru Saturday morning which means I get up at 8 am on Monday and get back to bed at 8 am on Tuesday. I work all week get off on Saturday and occassionally I grab a two to three hour nap, but am usually up from 5pm Friday to 9pm or later on Saturday. On one hand, you can get used to it, but it saps your endurance. On the other hand, it can really suck.

Limit your caffeine intake. Try to make sure most of it is at the beginning of your shift, not the end. Eat when you get up, not before bed. The biggest problems with mids is that it can cause weight gain, so lay off the donuts or whatever else it is you grab because it is fast, filling, and cheap.


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Ive been considering sleep aids but dont want to become dependent on them. My sister-in-law, a midnight nurse has recommended Melatonin, an over the counter "natural hormone" the body produces to induce sleep.
> Anybody with any tips/experience with the graveyard shift and harnessing your sleep cycles??


Congrats on the promotion..I won't touch anything to induce sleep over the counter or not...I occasionally work the 8p to 6a shift and when I get home I crash plain and simple..The days of normal ended when we raised our right hand and read the oath of office..Stay Safe...


----------

